# [ATI] crash de Xorg pendant la configuration (résolu)

## gregool

salut les gars,

bon donc j'ai une carte HD4850 que je voudrais configurer avec fglrx, a priori c'est compatible.

j'ai installé ça :

```
[ Searching for package 'xorg' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (0)

[ Searching for package 'ati' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.561 (0)
```

quand je lance un X -configure j'ai cette erreur :

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux judasz 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Sat Dec 20 17:21:48 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 18 December 2008  08:27:12PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 20 17:32:56 2008

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c7b80

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x9442) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/0, 0xe5000000/0, I/O @ 0x0000b000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

List of video drivers:

        fglrx

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.56.4

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.56.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.561

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec  1 2008 14:55:43

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 4.1

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

Backtrace:

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x3c) [0x8129dcc]

1: X(xf86SigHandler+0x52) [0x80c9b02]

2: [0xffffe400]

3: X(xf86CallDriverProbe+0x20c) [0x80a5afc]

4: X(DoConfigure+0x1c1) [0x80c16c1]

5: X(InitOutput+0x62a) [0x80a635a]

6: X(main+0x25b) [0x806f87b]

7: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc) [0xb7b96fdc]

8: X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x1f5) [0x806ee91]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```

j'ai bien le support ATI en module dans mon kernel, au démarrage je charge 

ati-agp

radeon

fglrx

dans cet ordre là, mais fglrx ne se charge pas, si je lance un modprobe fglrx j'ai ça :

```
Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
```

et donc ben là je sèche je ne sais plus où regarder alors j'en appelle au SAV ati du forum  :Smile: 

merci à tousLast edited by gregool on Tue Dec 30, 2008 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gaby

Il me semble que pour configurer mon xorg avec ma carte HD3870 j'avais utilisé un outil ATI, tu as essayé voir si l'erreur persiste ?

Je ne retrouve pas la commande par contre .... quelque chose comme ati-....

Gaby

EDIT : J'ai retrouvé, c'est aticonfig --initial, c'est normalement dans le paquet ati-drivers

----------

## gregool

pour utiliser aticonfig faut pas deja avoir un xorg.conf?

je croyais que ça remplissait juste la bonne section...

je vais essayer

----------

## gregool

bon en fait ça marche pas si on a pas deja un xorg.conf, donc j'ai recupéré le xorg.conf d'une de mes autres stations.

j'ai lancé aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

et ça a marché, j'ai pas eu d'erreur

mais qd je fais startx j'ai un screen not found, maintenant je dois parametrer la section screen pour mon LCD 42'

on avance tout doucement...

----------

## gregool

bon ben ça va de mieux en pire...

quelque soit les reglages que je puisse faire pour l'écran, si je touche a l'entrée générée par aticonfig, X se "lance" mais j'ai un gros crash system.

j'ai la mire avec le pointeur en X mais gros freeze, le systeme ne reponds plus.

j'ai viré les drivers ATI, j'ai mis vesa dans mon make.conf, X -configure ne me retourne pas d'erreur mais qd je fais startx, rebelotte.

j'ai essayé d'emerger les drivers libres ati et ça fait toujours la meme chose...   :Crying or Very sad: 

personne a eu l'idée d'utiliser une télé LCD via HDMI comme moniteur?

parceque là je suis tout sec...

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour, 

Rassure toi gregool tu n'ai pas le seul dans ce cas.

Je suis venu sur le forum justement pour voir, s'il y avait pas la soluce à mon problème qui est en faite le même que le tien.

Pour avoir ce bug, j'ai juste mis à jour ma gentoo. Ca marchait bien avant le reboot. Puis après dès que X se lance, j'ai plus de clavier, ni de souris.

Pour info, je suis en ~x86 sur les drivers ati et sur le xorg-server.

J'ai pas les versions là maintenant sous les yeux, mais je peux les avoir.

J'ai pas creusé plus que ça. Mais j'ai re emergé les modules X pour le clavier et la souris => même problème.

Il me semble que j'ai lu quelque part que Xorg utilise maintenant hal pour detecter la souris et clavier. Le problème vient peut-être là.

Si je parviens à une solution, je te fait signe gregoo.

A+

Gronono

----------

## titoucha

Pour Xorg et les claviers le problème à déjà été traité https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641474-highlight-hal.html

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour Xorg et les claviers le problème à déjà été traité https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641474-highlight-hal.html

 

Bonjour,

Pas sûr que ça soit le même problème...

Lors de ma dernière maj de xorg-server + ati-drivers, j'ai eu un problème de ce genre...

As tu une section avec des devices kbd ou mouse (pas de evdev) dans ton xorg.conf?

Que donne un :

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log || grep AllowEmpty
```

Si tu as qqchose, tu peux tenter d'ajouter:

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```

 à la section server de ton xorg.conf ou alors, nettoyer les sections devices et lancer hal faire son boulot

PS: on est vachement HS par contre, le mieux serait d'ouvrir un nouveau topic (ou qu'un modo splitte le sujet)

----------

## gregool

bon j'ai un peu de mieux...

sans trop y croire, je suis passé à HAL+evdev et j'ai modifié mon xorg.conf et mon make.conf

ben cette fois startx demarre bien X sans freeze de la station.

par contre j'ai pas de clavier ni souris qui marchent...mais on va y arriver tout doucement je continue a bosser là dessus.

finallement c'était pas si HS que ça  :Smile: 

ce qui m'a mis dedans dès le départ c'est de devoir utiliser la version tildarchée des drivers ATI...

merci pour votre aide en tout cas, ça progresse et moi tout seul devant mon clavier j'etais loiiiiiiiin du compte je regardais meme pas ou il fallait.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *gregool wrote:*   

> par contre j'ai pas de clavier ni souris qui marchent...mais on va y arriver tout doucement je continue a bosser là dessus.
> 
> finallement c'était pas si HS que ça 

 

rien de significatif dans:

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

?

----------

## gregool

j'ai modifié mes fichiers 10-x11-input.fdi et 10-keymap.fdi et maintenant ça marche.

par contre, malgré le radeon dans le make.conf je suis en vesa dans mon xorg.conf, donc je crois bien que que le driver libre ne gère pas encore les HD4xxxx

mais j'avance tout doucement, pour ce soir je jette l'éponge, et dès demain je vais tenter de regler le pb en re-installant les drivers ati.

merci pour votre aide

----------

## El_Goretto

 *gregool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai bien le support ATI en module dans mon kernel, au démarrage je charge 
> 
> ati-agp
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ben va falloir commencer par lir la doc, monsieur. ^^ Parce que je ne vois pas ce que viennent faire ici les 2 premier modules.

Le premier est là si tu as une chipset de carte mère ATI. C'est ton cas?

Le second est le drivers radeon opensource, non?

Ya pas d'apeuprisme dans ce genre de manip', çà pardonne pas.

Dans quelques jours, j'installerai une HD4350 (HTPC miam miam), je pourrai peut être t'aider un peu plus à ce moment là.

PS: grand classique, tu as vérifié que la version de fglrx que tu veux installer supporte ta version de quenelle? mmm? Dans le doute, downgrade un coup ton noyau.

----------

## gregool

ouch   :Very Happy:  dans les dents...

ben en fait, au début, je n'avais pas mis ces options là dans le kernel mais comme ça ne marchait pas, je me suis dis ptet que...

donc avec ou sans c'est du pareil au même tout du moins en ce qui concerne l'echec.

malgré l'apeuprisme de ma démarche je reste optimiste quand à la résolution prochaine de ce petit blocage qui m'empêche cependant de finaliser de mon install.

mais comme l'échec n'est pas un désastre définitif ça me libère de la tapageuse contrainte du perfectionnisme, ce qui me permettra dès ce soir de suivre ton conseil et qui sait peut être clôturer l'incident

merci pour ton aide

----------

## El_Goretto

 *gregool wrote:*   

> ouch   dans les dents...

 

Ouch à moi, le smiley "^^" était peut être pas assez visible, j'espère que tu n'as pas pris trop méchamment ma réponse  :Smile: 

Je reste un traumatisé de fglrx, alors j'ai quelques fois des réactions épidermiques étranges et un peu brutales quand il en est question  :Wink: 

Dans mes souvenirs, faire marcher fglrx n'est pas trop compliqué, faire du troobleshooting par contre correspond à tout un protocole de balayage des briques pouvant avoir un impact, qu'on avait essayer de formaliser.

Dans la liste, l'adéquation des versions noyal/fglrx, la config framebuffer, la config xorg à repartir de zéro (enfin un template quasi vide) + aticonfig, et ensuite l'épluchage des logs.

Vivement ce soir pour le nouvel épisode  :Smile: 

PS: la vénérable 9800pro que j'avais filé au paternel vient de rendre l'âme... sniff... toute une époque  :Smile: 

----------

## gregool

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'espère que tu n'as pas pris trop méchamment ma réponse 
> 
> 

 

non pas de soucis, merci de t'interesser a mon problème.

donc ce soir, je dois avouer que avec les fêtes qui approchent a grands pas, je n'ai pas beaucoup travaillé sur le sujet.

j'avais donc un Xorg.conf généré sans erreur et un X qui se lançait bien.

j'ai remis fglrx dans le make.conf, j'ai relancé un update système, recompil de xorg et ati-drivers donc.

j'ai aussi viré dans mon kernel l'option de gestion des chipsets ati.

je lance un aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

so far so good

je reboot, <- ça c'est quand je stress un peu avant de lancer mon startx

et finallement je lance mon startx et ben zut et flute le retour de bloody system freeze from hell !

alors j'ai regardé du coté des incompatibilités kernel/ati-drivers et je n'ai rien trouvé sur le site d'AMD ni dans le bugzilla ou autre, donc je me laisse a imaginer que de ce coté rien n'est anormal.

est-ce qu'il y a un endroit sur le web ou j'aurais avec certitude cette info?

parceque si ça ne vient pas de là je ne vois plus trop d'où ça pourrait venir.

j'offre un cadeau de noel à celui qui trouve   :Laughing: 

merci encore pour votre aide

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *gregool wrote:*   

> et finallement je lance mon startx et ben zut et flute le retour de bloody system freeze from hell !

 

Et on peut avoir le 

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 de ce freeze from the hell de la mort qui tue?

----------

## gregool

oui tout à fait voila le log en question :

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux judasz 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 #4 SMP Mon Dec 22 20:38:59 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 22 December 2008  08:47:10PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 22 21:06:53 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) Including the default font path built-ins.

(**) FontPath set to:

   built-ins,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c7b80

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x9442) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/0, 0xe5000000/0, I/O @ 0x0000b000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.56.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.56.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.561                                

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec  1 2008 14:55:43

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 4.1

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9442) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81f8aa8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(II) fglrx(0): Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(II) fglrx(0): 10BitPixelFormat disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.56.4

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series" (Chipset = 0x9442)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1787, PciSubDevice = 0x2266)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe5000000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x0000b000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 11.10

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RV770

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection

(EE) fglrx(0): [FB] Can not get FB MC address range.

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 524288 kByte, Type: GDDR3

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000008, disabled=0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: DFP on internal TMDS [tmds1]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: TSB  Model: 106  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 255

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 105  vert.: 59

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1360  vsize 765  refresh: 60  vid: 49291

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  708 x 398 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2448  h_sync_end 2492 h_blank_end 2640 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  708 x 398 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 732  h_sync_end 796 h_blank_end 864 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 576  v_sync: 581  v_sync_end 586 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: TOSHIBA-TV

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 23 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 15 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff005262060101010101

(II) fglrx(0):    ff12010380693b780a0dc9a057479827

(II) fglrx(0):    12484c2dcf0081808bc0010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):    010101010101023a80d072382d40102c

(II) fglrx(0):    4580c48e2100001e8c0ad09020403120

(II) fglrx(0):    0c405500c48e21000018000000fc0054

(II) fglrx(0):    4f53484942412d54560a2020000000fd

(II) fglrx(0):    00174c0f510f000a20202020202001f6

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - DFP on internal TMDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000001

(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 41 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1920x1080 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1920x1080": 148.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 (67.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1920x1080": 148.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.2 kHz, 50.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0  148.50  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 (56.2 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1920x1080": 74.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.8 kHz, 30.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x30.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace (33.8 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1920x1080": 74.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 28.1 kHz, 25.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x25.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace (28.1 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1920x1080": 74.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 27.0 kHz, 24.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x24.0   74.25  1920 2558 2602 2750  1080 1084 1089 1125 (27.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1776x1000": 147.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 62.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x60.0  147.05  1776 1880 2072 2368  1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync (62.1 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1776x1000": 69.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 30.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x30.0   69.18  1776 1824 2000 2224  1000 1001 1004 1037 interlace +hsync (31.1 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1680x1050": 146.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 +vsync (65.3 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 +vsync (55.9 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1400x1050": 121.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 +hsync (65.3 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 (80.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x70.0  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync (74.6 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 (64.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 (60.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 79.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 778 798 +hsync (47.8 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 74.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 (45.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x720": 74.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 50.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x50.0   74.25  1280 1720 1760 1980  720 725 730 750 (37.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync (53.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x648": 59.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 40.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x648"x60.0   59.90  1152 1200 1320 1488  648 649 652 671 +hsync (40.3 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 (60.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x72.0   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync (57.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (56.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (48.4 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 (46.9 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 (48.1 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x70.0   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync (43.8 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 (37.9 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 (35.2 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 27.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.2 kHz, 50.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"x50.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 +hsync +vsync (31.2 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 27.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.2 kHz, 25.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"x25.0   27.00  720 732 795 864  576 580 586 625 interlace +hsync +vsync (31.2 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 27.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.03  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 +hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 27.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 30.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x30.0   27.03  720 739 801 858  480 488 494 525 interlace +hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x432": 21.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 26.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x432"x60.0   21.07  640 648 712 784  432 433 436 448 +hsync (26.9 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525 (31.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497 (29.8 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.0   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan (45.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.0   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan (31.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"x60.0   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan (31.5 kHz)

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (1050, 590) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (46, 46)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1920x1080 (pitch 1920)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1920x1080": 148.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 (67.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1920x1080": 148.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.2 kHz, 50.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0  148.50  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 (56.2 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1920x1080": 74.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.8 kHz, 30.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x30.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace (33.8 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1920x1080": 74.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 28.1 kHz, 25.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x25.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace (28.1 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1920x1080": 74.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 27.0 kHz, 24.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x24.0   74.25  1920 2558 2602 2750  1080 1084 1089 1125 (27.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1776x1000": 147.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 62.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x60.0  147.05  1776 1880 2072 2368  1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync (62.1 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1776x1000": 69.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 30.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x30.0   69.18  1776 1824 2000 2224  1000 1001 1004 1037 interlace +hsync (31.1 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1680x1050": 146.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 +vsync (65.3 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 +vsync (55.9 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1400x1050": 121.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 +hsync (65.3 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 (80.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x70.0  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync (74.6 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 (64.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 (60.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 79.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 778 798 +hsync (47.8 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 74.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 (45.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x720": 74.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 50.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x50.0   74.25  1280 1720 1760 1980  720 725 730 750 (37.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync (53.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x648": 59.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 40.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x648"x60.0   59.90  1152 1200 1320 1488  648 649 652 671 +hsync (40.3 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 (60.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x72.0   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync (57.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (56.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (48.4 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 (46.9 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 (48.1 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x70.0   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync (43.8 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 (37.9 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 (35.2 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 27.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.2 kHz, 50.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"x50.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 +hsync +vsync (31.2 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 27.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.2 kHz, 25.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"x25.0   27.00  720 732 795 864  576 580 586 625 interlace +hsync +vsync (31.2 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 27.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.03  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 +hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 27.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 30.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x30.0   27.03  720 739 801 858  480 488 494 525 interlace +hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x432": 21.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 26.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x432"x60.0   21.07  640 648 712 784  432 433 436 448 +hsync (26.9 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525 (31.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497 (29.8 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.0   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan (45.0 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.0   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan (31.5 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"x60.0   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan (31.5 kHz)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(WW) fglrx(0): No DRM connection for driver fglrx.

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.4.3.0

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0x0 FBMappedSize: 0x10000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1920,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1920,1080) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1920 x 7111

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Textured Video not supported without DRI enabled.

(II) LoadModule: "glesx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so

(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension GLESX

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 74

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so

(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.

(II) fglrx(0): XMM failed to initialize!

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

[glesx] __glESXExtensionInit: No GL ES2.0 capable screen found!

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
```

bon pour moi pas de surprise fglrx ne se lance pas au démarrage, ni manuellement.

donc c'est juste l'interpretation xorgienne de la chose.

bon si je voulais essayer avec un autre kernel, el_goretto disait essaie de downgrader, est-ce qu'il y a une version dont on est sur qu'elle supporte fglrx?

ou alors qui dit materiel recent dit kernel recent? ptet que si je mets à jour?

c'est vite fait, qu'est ce que vous en pensez?

----------

## El_Goretto

Sur le site d'AMD, tu as les releases notes de fglrx, dont les versions des composants systèmes en prérequis. Genre versions xorg et kernel.

----------

## gregool

oui donc en fait c'est bien la doc que j'avais lu, dedans je n'ai trouvé que :

 *Quote:*   

> SYSTEM REQUIREMENT
> 
> Before attempting to install the ATI CatalystTM Linux software suite, the follow-
> 
> ing software must be installed:
> ...

 

ce qui est assez maigre, j'ai lu dans la rubrique multimedia du forum que qqun avait des pb avec les ati-drivers-8.561

et en downgradant en 5.552-r2 ça avait reglé le pb.

bon ben chez gregool ça n'a rien réglé.

donc ben je v tester des autres kernels plus recents ou plus anciens et on verra bien si j'ai plus de chance

je ferais bien ça demain pour voir si ya vraiment le miracle de noel   :Laughing: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pas trop de soucis au niveau de la compatibilté de ton noyau... ATI est plutôt du genre "conservateur" en ce qui concerne la compatibilité avec les "vieilles" versions de xorg.

Un truc tout bête qui ressort après la lecture de ton log, a priori, tu n'as pas re-emerger ati-drivers après avoir installé ton nouvel xorg-server. Peux tu retenter un simple:

```
emerge -1 ati-drivers
```

et brûler un cierge avant le reboot ?  :Laughing: 

Sinon, je ne saurais trop te conseiller d'appliquer une politique de tout ou rien vis à vis de xorg et du arch ou ~arch. Chaque release de xorg dans l'une ou dans l'autre forme un ensemble cohérent (je ne parle pas du driver proprio qui est externe à xorg). Pour satisfaire cet "ensemble cohérent", tout est stabilisé en même temps... Si tu commences à jouer à j'utilise le server en ~arch mais pas le paquet xf86-input-evdev, ça risque de très rapidement se retourner contre toi...

----------

## gregool

bon ! alors, reprise des hostilités après la trêve de Noel.

j'ai fais qques changement dans ma conf, maintenant j'ai ça :

```

[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 
```

donc, en cherchant un peu j'ai trouvé ce bug :

```
http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231768
```

j'ai appliqué la 1ère solution c'est a dire, création d'un overlay en local et emerge de l'ebuild modifié avec les patchs etc...

et bien il y a du mieux, maintenant ati-drivers s'intalle nickel sans se plaindre ni rien.

par contre toujours pas moyen de charger fglrx...

et qd je lance X, je n'ai plus le vilain freeze d'antant mais un no screen found dont voici le log en entier

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux judasz 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 #4 SMP Mon Dec 22 20:38:59 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 22 December 2008  08:47:10PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 27 21:17:11 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) Including the default font path built-ins.

(**) FontPath set to:

        built-ins,

        built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c7b80

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x9442) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/0, 0xe5000000/0, I/O @ 0x0000b000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: miZeroLineScreenIndex

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

donc, malgré un status quo au niveau du résultat on avance sur la manière   :Smile: 

alors sauf si qqun a un solution je pense que demain vais opter pour le couple 

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522 + sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r1.

dans le commentaire 22 du bug l'ami wilson dit que ça fonctionne.

on verra  :Smile: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pourquoi être aller déterré un driver aussi ancien (je sais, des drivers soit disant stable...)? Ca ne peut pas marcher

Le support du kernel 2.6.26 n'est apparu que dans la version 8.8 (aka 8.522), quant au support de xorg-server-1.5, c'est encore plus récent, puisque ça date de la 8.11 (aka 8.552), si on excepte la version "spécial Ubuntu"!

Si tu veux que ça marche, prends la version 8.11 ou 8.12 des drivers!

----------

## d2_racing

@gregool : Peux-tu poster ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## gregool

salut d2_racing  :Smile: 

alors des petits changements toujours des petits progrès cette fois.

la nouveauté, j'ai downgadré mon kernel en 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 avec toujours les drivers 8.501 et maintenant ça marche, fglrx se lance bien au démarrage.

donc el_goretto avait vu juste dès le départ.

donc j'ai refait un X -configure qui me génère ça :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "built-ins"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vesa"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

quand je lance un startx, freeze

j'ai refait un aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

qui me génère ça:

```
section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "built-ins"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]

       Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vesa"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

       EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

et là j'ai de nouveau no screen found

si qqun a une idée...

EDIT: comme un imbécile j'avais oublié de virer ça du xorg.conf :

```

InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection 
```

c'est enlevé, mais ça ne change rien

----------

## YetiBarBar

Quelle version de xorg-server?

----------

## gregool

salut yetibarbar

ça n'a pas changé depuis vendredi c'est toujours:

```
[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 
```

merci pour ton aide

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> quant au support de xorg-server-1.5, c'est encore plus récent, puisque ça date de la 8.11 (aka 8.552), si on excepte la version "spécial Ubuntu"!
> 
> Si tu veux que ça marche, prends la version 8.11 ou 8.12 des drivers!

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

La 8.501 ne tournera pas avec xorg-server-1.5... Il te faut au minimum la 8.552 mais tant qu'à faire installe directement la 8.561!

----------

## El_Goretto

 *gregool wrote:*   

> la nouveauté, j'ai downgadré mon kernel en 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 avec toujours les drivers 8.501 et maintenant ça marche, fglrx se lance bien au démarrage.
> 
> donc el_goretto avait vu juste dès le départ.

 

Hayyy, mon Mojo est revenu, je peux lâcher ma nvidia de lopette pour une ATI ^^

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *YetiBarBar wrote:*   quant au support de xorg-server-1.5, c'est encore plus récent, puisque ça date de la 8.11 (aka 8.552), si on excepte la version "spécial Ubuntu"!
> 
> Si tu veux que ça marche, prends la version 8.11 ou 8.12 des drivers! 
> 
> La 8.501 ne tournera pas avec xorg-server-1.5... Il te faut au minimum la 8.552 mais tant qu'à faire installe directement la 8.561!

 

 :Laughing: 

Nan, mais çà c'est des bulles du champagne qui sont restées coincées entre les 2 oreilles?   :Wink: 

----------

## gregool

je pensais l'avoir écrit mais à priori non.

la 8.552 comme les 8.561 ça ne marche pas, c'est ce que j'ai fais en premier.

j'ai essayé de rester en 8.561 en mettant le kernel a jour mais ça n'a pas marché.

le seul moyen de charger le module c'est la combinaison que j'ai faite.

maitenant s'il ya un pb de ompatibilité avec xorg-server 1.5 je vais downgrader xorg, sinon je ne m'en sortirai jamais de cette histoire.

je l'avais mis en ~ justement a cause des drivers 8.561 puisque 8.552 ne marchait pas.

----------

## gregool

bon !!! ben aprés 1 semaine de manip et autant d'echec j'ai enfin russi a faire fonctionner tout ça

donc merci à yetibarbar et el_goretto pour vos conseils et votre patience.

ce que j'ai fais, j'ai downgradé xorg en 1.3, suite à ça j'avais toujours un freeze au lancement de X.

je relance un X -configure, echec de la configuration

donc j'ai remplacé fglrx par vesa dans mon make.conf, j'ai recompilé relancé X -configure, là c'est bon X se lance sans erreur.

j'ai remis fglrx recompilé relancé ati-config --initial et la un black screen qui m'a semblé durer 40 secondes et en fait X se lance sans erreur.

je suis allé verifier dans le log fglrx se lance bien, il a bien detecté mon écran en 1920x1080, nickel   :Very Happy: 

maintenant la partie la plus rock n' roll m'attends, le son via HDMI, j'ai pas fini d'en suer.

merci encore  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaby

J'utilisais jusqu'à il y a peu le driver fglrx comme toi avec ma HD3870 et mon ecran en 1920x1080 par l'HDMI et j'étais surpris par le comportement du driver (sous windows comme sous linux). J'avais bien indiqué du 1920x1080 dans xorg.conf mais l'affichage ne prenait pas tout l'ecran de la télé, il restait toujours une marge de quelques pixels autour. Pourtant l'ecran indiquait bien recevoir du 1920x1080. J'avais résolut le problème sous windows dans la configuration du catalyst ou l'ecran était réduit par défaut mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'optionequialente sous le catalyst linux.

As tu le même phénomène ?

Je suis maintenant avec radeonHD et pas de problème de ce genre. Pas le moindre problème d'ailleurs tout fonctionne au poil ... manque que la 3D quoi ...

Gaby

----------

## gregool

oui j'ai le meme pb que toi, j'ai aussi résolu ce pb sous windows j'avais un cadre de 4 millimètres environ autour de l'écran.

je n'en suis pas encore a cette étape en ce qui concerne linux, j'ai installé vite fait ubuntu pour tester le matos, j'ai constaté qu'en radeon hd pas de pb en fglrx j'avais ce pb à nouveau.

de toute façon je voulais installer gentoo dessus donc je ne me suis pas attardé la dessus pour l'instant.

dès que je serais a cette étape là je creuserais un peu plus et si je trouve je posterai la solution.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *gregool wrote:*   

> maintenant la partie la plus rock n' roll m'attends, le son via HDMI, j'ai pas fini d'en suer.

 

Ouuuuh, alors là si tu as un truc qui marche, surtout tu postes 2-3 mots sur tes liens, ou bien en qq lignes comment tu t'y es pris  :Smile: 

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Tu peux nous faire un résumé de ta conf, s'il te plait ? Version du noyau, d'ati-drivers, xorg ?

Merci,

Gronono

----------

## gregool

oui pour résumer :

```

[I--] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r9 (2.6.25-r9)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 (0)

```

avec ça fglrx se compile sans erreur de DRI etc...

bon maintenant il faut avouer que je suis super deçu par les performances, je voulais faire un media center le rendu est minable, j'ai des lignes qui descendent le long des videos toutes les 30 secondes, et parfois des bugs d'affichages avec des carrés de toutes les couleurs...  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Il s'agit juste d'idées pour relancer la recherche, hein...

 *gregool wrote:*   

> bon maintenant il faut avouer que je suis super deçu par les performances, je voulais faire un media center le rendu est minable, j'ai des lignes qui descendent le long des videos toutes les 30 secondes

 

Problème de synchronisation verticale? Genre 59.99 au lieu de 60Hz? Vérifier de ce côté là et aussi du moteur de sortie video (gl, gl2, xv, etc).

 *gregool wrote:*   

> et parfois des bugs d'affichages avec des carrés de toutes les couleurs... 

 

Sans Compiz, ta config, on est d'accord?

----------

## gregool

oui biensur sans compiz

j'ai regardé du coté vsync c'est bien à 60hz j'ai essayé xv ça n'a rien corrigé non plus...

bon je vais bien finir par trouver un truc  :Smile: 

là on est plus dans le sujet de base, si le problème persiste, je posterai un nouveau sujet avec toutes les manips que j'aurais deja faite.

là j'en suis au tout début, j'ai aussi une partition sous XP et là ça marche donc pas d'urgence. (oui il me bouffe aussi le debut des sons  :Smile:  )

----------

## El_Goretto

Je suis en train d'investiguer l'influence d'un paramètre sur la VSync: la fréquence d'horloge dans le noyau. J'étais à 250 Hz (problème de tearing dans les videos, mais bon, ya compiz), et je viens de passer à 300Hz (parce que d'après la doc, ça permet d'avoir des divisions bien comme il faut avec les standard NTSC, PAL, etc). Genre de division qui fait qu'on a 60 Hz plutôt que 59.9Hz? Je ne sais pas.

Essaie de voir si ça peut influer sur ton balayage chronique de l'écran.

----------

